# Cipralex - My last hope and I'm too scared to take it



## 16032 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've tried quite afew different options now to try and make myself well again. I've been to a Counseller and also I am currently going through Hypnotherapy (which worked....at first).I was perscribed 20mg of Cipralex about 2 months ago which has sat in my medicine cabinet ever since. I feel that these may be my only option left, yet I'm too scared to take them!!I have a phobia of vomiting, so when I get a bad IBS/Wind attack I panic, ALOT. I feel sick pretty much every day at the moment so as you can imagine, coupled with my phobia, I'm in a constant state of anxiety.I posted here a few weeks back about the Side Effects of Cipralex, but I never had the courage to try the medication after hearing stories about the Nausea and Dizzyness. I get this almost daily as it is (mostly as a result of not eating enough), the last thing I want to do it add the potential side effects of the Cipralex into the mix. I struggle through work on most days, if I have another thing to worry about I'll be bed ridden.So anyway....how bad is it really, and does it happen to everyone?If I take it at night before I go to sleep, will it have the same effect?Will I wake in the night feeling nauseated? (Which will freak me out)I'm supposed to be visiting family over Christmas, but in my current state I can't even survive a local shopping trip, yet alone a 300 mile drive.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

You might not want to start off with 20 mg, I was originally prescribed 10 mg. And the 10 mg pills can be cut in half.I started taking them every day as prescribed and the nausea lasted about 7-9 days. You could try to take them slower, maybe one every few days just like someone weaning off except opposite.I took cipralex for 1.5 months then weaned off for another 1.5 months, in the end i was practically just licking the pill every few days. Don't cut this drug cold turkey! When I started to come off it I did it too fast, I went for 4 days without it and felt totally fine. I was like, hey this is a breeze! But what you don't know is that even if you don't take it you still have it in your bloodstream. I got super super dizzy, dizziness that stopped immediately after I took another dose.So maybe wean on and also wean off!M


----------



## 16032 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.From the looks of these pills they can be cut in half, so two 10mg's. I could probably cut them again into quarters and start that way.Can you take them before bed or does that not have the same effect? I'm thinking if I take it before bed I'm sleepy during most of the side effects....or can they strike at any time


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

As you see on tv all the time there is a long list of "common side effects" with many meds. This does not necessarily mean you will have them, they are just letting you know it is possible and if you are experiencing any of these that it is most likely due to the medication and not something else entirely.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

You could try taking them at night and see if that helps. No harm in trying, i think the goal is just to get your blood levels up.


----------

